# شراايح مضمونه كينيه للرقم الخاااص سااارعووو سارعو الكميه محدوده



## صدى الاحزان فهد (24 يونيو 2010)

للبيع شرائح الرقم الخاص الشريحه بـ 160 ولأول مرره { تحطــيم الأسعـار }​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم جميعً
شرايح خاصه من النووع الكيني ومضموونه لمدا العمر الجوده في تعاملنا 
كما هو واضح من العنوان .. (( للبيع شرايح الرقم الخاص))

طبعا الشريـحه عـآدية .. تشحنـها زيــن .. وتكلم فيها .. والشخص اللي انت تتصل عليه ما يطلع له رقم .. يطلع له ( رقم خاص )

الشـــــــــرائح من النوع الكيني ومضمونه غير الشرائح الباقيات 
سعر الدقيـقه ( 55هلله )

سعر البطآقة الوآحـده 160 ريال ومجانا معها بطاقه زين 10 ريال للجـــــــاديين فقط 
طريقه الاستعمال سأخبرك عنها بعد التفهااام على الشراء 
معـــــــــاملتنا سرا جديتنا وصدقنــــــا 
وايضــــــــــا نوصلها لك اين ما تريد بعد التفاهم 

وشكـــــــــــــــــرا 
للاستفسار الرجــــــــــــاء الاتصـــــــــــال
على الرقم التالي 0557721796 ابو البندري​


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: شراايح مضمونه كينيه للرقم الخاااص سااارعووو سارعو الكميه محدوده*

الله يوفقك.............


----------

